# Larpool Viaduct - Whitby



## TK421 (Jul 20, 2009)

After spending a thoroughly splendid day on the beach at Sandsend, near Whitby, I persuaded the missus and kids to help me find the magnificant Larpool viaduct, here's some history:

Larpool viaduct, also known as the Esk Valley viaduct, is situated just south of Whitby, and is between the closed stations of Hawkser and Whitby West Cliff on the Scarborough and Whitby Railway which opened for business in 1885.

It stands at an impressive 125ft high, and is 915ft long, comprising of 13 arches, and it took an estimated 5 million bricks to complete. It is quite simply a stunning piece of engineering, and in remarkably good condition, a testament to those who built it.

The railway was never profitable from the start, and the steep gradients and sea mist meant that trains always struggled over the route. This railway, as many did, succumbed to Dr Beeching’s axe, and closed to freight traffic in 1964 and all traffic the following year. The viaduct is now part of the Sustrans cycle network, and you can walk all the way across it.

The viaduct when in use (unfortunately not my photo, if you look on the bottom right hand side you can see the existing line to Whitby from Middlesbrough):







The viaduct as it is now:






Building the river footings and supports:






River supports now, I just love these, and presume they are for strength, the Esk is a tidal river after all!






Impressive arches:







Not for those with a fear of heights:






Sustrans cycle path:






Could do with some weeding! Note Whitby Abbey in the background:






Nice little bridge on the lead up to the viaduct:






Cheers all


----------



## Sabtr (Jul 20, 2009)

Beautiful. 

These massive viaducts never cease to amaze me - all those square bricks turned into something so graceful. Good on Sustrans for using these things too.


----------



## james.s (Jul 20, 2009)

Very nicely reported!
I hope sustrans does something like this with GNR Bennerely Viaduct too. It not quite as impressive as this one though


----------



## klempner69 (Jul 20, 2009)

I love this one..Whitby is a great little place too.That old pic showing the mill by the water is lovely.


----------



## Black Shuck (Jul 20, 2009)

Nice one T.K that is extreme as it is Majestic. You have certainly got a better head for heights than I have. Brilliant work mate.


----------

